# Crovel Survival Tool (Ultimate Survival Tool)



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.crovelfoldingshovel.com

[attachment=0:2etkahtz]crovel.jpg[/attachment:2etkahtz]

Runs about $109.00 which isn't bad considering what it does. I know whats on my birthday present list!

Folks, throw away your old trenching tools and pick up one of these (litterly!). Functions include:

Shovel
Axe
crowbar
knife
hammer
saw
hoe
wood chisel
nail puller
machete
cleaver
camp seat
repelling seat
entry tool
grappling hook
canoe paddle
throwing axe
emergency handle storage

The emergency handle storage includes:
small fishing kit
steel fire starter
small utility blade
snare wire
tape
water purifying pills
small first aid items
needle, thread, safety pins
can opener
water bag
small mag flashlight


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome tool. Absolutely putting this one on my short list. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

The Prepper that invented this tool was featured on "Doomsday Preppers" NatGeo last night. He's the Guy that shot off his thumb..


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Plissken said:


> The Prepper that invented this tool was featured on "Doomsday Preppers" NatGeo last night. He's the Guy that shot off his thumb..


Crapp!!! I was working late last night and forgot to watch! My dvr has 3 new ones! Yaaa!! But Crap!!!! Great, now I'll be up all night.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I forgot to say that I might have to put this on one of the Contests.


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

Heck Ya!! I'll post 24-7


----------



## EMacsTactical (Feb 21, 2012)

I actually am a dealer for these in Pennsylvania (the only one allowed for PA) - great little tool they are


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

It is definitely on my wish list!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

WAAAAAAAA  ::rambo:: ::clapping::


----------



## SurvivalFreak (Feb 20, 2012)

This is going to be my Christmas present.


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to admit, I want one of these. A smaller, more portable version would be nice as well.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow lol just wow. I feel like a little kid again that just saw a commercial for the coolest toy a boy my age could ask for!!! hahaha. Yeah HAVE to get this, even though that $109 price tag is steep, but come one. This beats out the Trucker's Friend, or whatever it was, I had on my wish list haha. Awesome looking tool. Great Post.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I really do like the design, and I kinda remember watching the episode, I think I must have dozed off. I am a CHEAP bastard thou, and might make myself one out of 1 threaded pipe.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Just what I'm looking for


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have the smaller tactical version. Crovel is very well made and goes nice with the machetti, fireplug opening tool and M-9 bayonet I keep in the bag it's in. Crovel even has an all important bottle opener built in.
Cheaper options out there but I wanted one and wasn't dissapointed!


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I own about every tool know to man but last night a watched a old prepper episode and stumbled up on the crovel. Ipressive inovation and the price is reasonable, has anyone put the quality to a test?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

EMacsTactical said:


> I actually am a dealer for these in Pennsylvania (the only one allowed for PA) - great little tool they are


Sooooo What's PF Member price??????


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

survival said:


> Preparedness and disaster necessities.
> 
> [attachment=0:2etkahtz]crovel.jpg[/attachment:2etkahtz]
> 
> ...


you had me at "hoe"


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Am I the only one that though that this is a must have for spaceshuttle door gunners?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have pictures somewhere, here, on the one I made, it AWESOME.


----------

